# Pop Might Have A Point



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> By one measure, this Spurs team is the worst defensive unit of the Popovich era. The Spurs currently allow 104.7 points per 100 possessions (DRtg). Not counting 1996-97, a season shared with Bob Hill, this is how Pop’s defensive teams stack up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.48minutesofhell.com/2009/02/10/pop-might-have-a-point/


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i haven't seen shut down defense from the Spurs in a very long time, their offense is great though when healthy

the last team i saw that played consistent shut down defense was the Boston Cs of last year, the Cavs played great d the beginning of the year but have fallen off


----------

